# Go750g - Three Years Old With Extras, Deal?



## brav65 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have an opportunity to get a GO750G with extras listed below for $2700.  Deal or no Deal?

*This lathe is about 3 years old and is in excellent condition having seen only light use. Included is a Bison 5C collet chuck with a set of Shars collets in 1/32” increments. Also included is a set of carbide cutters, boring bars, parting tool, and quick change tool holders. The standard 3-jaw and 4-jaw chucks are included along with faceplate, steady rests, live centers, etc. (All the standard equipment from Grizzly). I’ll also include a Starrett #98 precision level to help you set everything level in your shop. You will have to pick this up and move it from my shop in Prescott. I include heavy duty lifting straps that I used to set it in place. You can rent an engine hoist from the local hardware store for about $20 to help lift it off the base. I have the original wood pallet that it was shipped on. See the grizzly.com for full details, specs and included accessories on this lathe. Gears are provided to convert to true metric for threading. I just changed the oils in the gear boxes so you’ll be set for a while. You also get whatever cutting oils, way oil, gearbox oil, etc. that I have. I’m negotiable on price, but I think that around 60% of the new price is very fair (new cost of the lathe is $3970 with freight and new cost of the Bison chuck is $585). So 60% price is about $2700.*


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 12, 2016)

Don't let someone else beat you to it!


----------



## brav65 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks Bob, I sent the guy an e-mail and told him I was very interested and could pick it up this weekend.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 12, 2016)

I would have been over as soon as I talked to him so someone else doesn't slip in and snag it.
That is way to good of a deal to let get away.

Good luck and I hope you get it.

Remember, PICS or it didn't happen.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 12, 2016)

brav65 said:


> Thanks Bob, I sent the guy an e-mail and told him I was very interested and could pick it up this weekend.


Send him some money via PayPal to hold it for you...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 12, 2016)

sounds like a great deal Brooks, i hope you get it!


----------



## tweinke (Aug 12, 2016)

Good luck!!


----------



## Splat (Aug 12, 2016)

Some how, some way, you NEED to get over there and at the least give him $ to hold it until you can pick it up. I'd be all over that like flies on..... well, you know.   I'd be AMAZED if it's still for sale by Sunday.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 12, 2016)

Well I heard from him this morning and a guy is supposed to come down from Utah, I am next in line if the guy no shows....we will see!


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 12, 2016)

Take a look at how Ulma Doctor just got his newest mill.  Hint:  He was not waiting in line.  The early bird gets the worm...


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 12, 2016)

If he is coming all the way from Utah, he is not going back empty handed.
If you have the cash in hand, it is worth what he is asking and I would let him know that you will pay asking price, no haggling.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 13, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> If he is coming all the way from Utah, he is not going back empty handed.
> If you have the cash in hand, it is worth what he is asking and I would let him know that you will pay asking price, no haggling.


I emailed him that I would send a deposit Saturday and pick up on Wednesday or full asking price.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 13, 2016)

Congrats Brooks!

The G0750 is a nice lathe, I looked hard at a used local one a couple of years ago.  The only down side to me is the QCTB.  If you do a lot of single point threading, you'll likely be opening up the head stock quadrant cover and changing gears (change gear chart is below).  In the grand scheme of things, probably takes 2-3 minutes to pull the cover and change the gears.  Then at least 10 minutes to make the cut so it's not a significant amount of time relative to the overall project.  I had a similar gear box on a lathe years ago and made hang tags with the number of teeth of the gears on each tag.  Hung the appropriate tag in place so I knew which gear setup was on the quadrant.  

With all of the extra hardware included it's a great deal!  Always nice to get a new piece of hardware in the shop, enjoy!

Bruce

G0750 QCGB chart


----------

